# PSP 300 or Nintendo DSi



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Looking to purchase my first handheld game console. Reason is that I have no room for a PS3 or Wii in my room. Question I have is what which would you recommend or prefer? I see the pros and cons of each as I have done research but I thought Id seek out opinions from my friends here as well.  I know that PSP and DS owners are hardcore so keep the fanboy talk to a minimum. 


Edit: Actually I meant PSP 3000 not 300.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Having both here, I prefer the PSP for gameplay as well as internet surfing. It has a significantly better display for graphics, system interloping with the PS3 and delivers an over all better game play experience.

I find that the Nintendo DS Lite is more geared for kiddos under the age of 13 (mostly geared towards the 7-10 age range) giving the titles and options the unit can deliver.

The one peak of interest for most on the DS is the price point which was 129 versus the PSP at 169; however with the implimentation of the New Nintendo DS Lite, that's a mute point seeing that they are noth at the same price point at this time.

The truth of the matter for each person boils down to thier expectations. If your wanting killer graphocs and or more 1st or 3rd person shooter games etc, then the PSP is definately the better choice between the 2. HOWEVER if your expcting PS3 graphocs then you too will be let down as there is no comparison in hardware between the hand held version and the home game system.

You started off specifically mentioning space as the undelying issue. If your wanting the best of the best then a PS3 is the actual solution. It was designed to be layed down or stood upright if space is an issue. I mention this because it has so much more functionality then the handheld version not to mention the lesser DS compeditor to the PSP.

The PS3 offers the following over hand held versions:

Remote control rumble vibration/feedback
Blu-ray high Definition Playback upto 1080P
Game play resolution in 720P or 1080P (depending on the title)
A Full internet Browser
Wirless Conectivity built in
Wirless print options
Hard drive storage for saved game files, audio files, movie/video files
The ability to load alternate OS (opersating systems)
Full functionality to stream content as an a/v media server extender with the use of ORB, TVersity or a variety of other free apps between computers on your network straight to your TV in full 1080P.

And that's just to mention a few highlights....


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks I'll take that into consideration. I'm 43 but mainly the reason why I was pointing toward the upcoming DSi was that I am intrigued as to what it MAY be able to do in the future (with the DSiStore, various apps, etc) It almost sounds like a PSP except for the number of games available and the graphics of course. The other thing that had me pulling toward Nintendo's setup is the fact that an SDHC card which the DSi will take is much cheaper that Sony's proprietary DuoMemoryStick or whatever they call it. I have sometime to decide as I could always pull my pre order from Amazon. There is supposed to be more info coming out next week in San Francisco at a gamer's conference by the head of Nintendo so I may wait till after that for more news on what is to come. Thanks again.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Thanks I'll take that into consideration. I'm 43 but mainly the reason why I was pointing toward the upcoming DSi was that I am intrigued as to what it MAY be able to do in the future (with the DSiStore, various apps, etc) It almost sounds like a PSP except for the number of games available and the graphics of course. The other thing that had me pulling toward Nintendo's setup is the fact that an SDHC card which the DSi will take is much cheaper that Sony's proprietary DuoMemoryStick or whatever they call it. I have sometime to decide as I could always pull my pre order from Amazon. There is supposed to be more info coming out next week in San Francisco at a gamer's conference by the head of Nintendo so I may wait till after that for more news on what is to come. Thanks again.


The problem with the DSi is the fact that it still uses the same "Opera" browser that the previous DS Lite used. It is a very limited and rather clunky browser as you'll find if you read elsewhere from reviews on the net. Priorly the DS had to use a older style gameboy addon pack in order to be able to surf where as the new one d/l's the software to the sd memory card; however as mentioned it's the same problematic interface/software.

As far as the interface storage media is concearned, they are literally at the same in price point between memory stick pro duo and sd is concearned. Infact they also make a sony memory stick card sleve that uses sd cards for the actual storage media. So compatiblity between the 2 is rather moot at this point.

Again I don't work for or own stock in either company; as you asked for a honest unbiased oppionion and thats what your getting.

The PSP also has an online store from which you can either demo or purchase games, videos, music from as well. All of which are stored on the memeory card or optional hard drive addition which can be found around the net.

Not to meniomn the ability to mod the PSP via things like homebrew software etc which is also available at a plithera of sources on the net.

I only mention this since your "43" and not 10. The DSi is gimmicky at best with features like dual camera. I mean if your gonna be placing "wanted" boarders around a merky pic of yourself then it might be the correct choice for you after all...:lol:


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have had the PSP since launch as well as the DS,but I have never played the DSi but based just on game play DS games vs. PSP then DS has a broader and more robust library,having said that I implore you to get a PSP. Why,because of hombrew. I have NES,SNES,Genesis,Playstation(PS1),Atari,TG16 on my PSP. Then PSP has endless support in the hombrew scene. The DS has a lot of support too,but not nearly as much as the PSP. Get a PSP with a 2+ gig memory stick and the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Also one more thing. The PSP2 should be coming out sometime this year. You might want to hold out for that bad boy. If I were you I would get PSP Slim model 2000. I have the original 1001k model but the problem with mine is the D-pad and buttons are inferior to the newer models but the latest models are harder to hack(they may be hacked by now,I'm not to sure). The PSP2 will have better features,but it may be a while before it's hacked.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

The thing is I'm wouldn't be looking to hack either one whichever I decide though. To me it's not worth the risk. I actually applaud Nintendo for now making this new unit unhackable. All those special carts, homebrews will not work due to them taking away the GBA slot.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> The thing is I'm wouldn't be looking to hack either one whichever I decide though. To me it's not worth the risk. I actually applaud Nintendo for now making this new unit unhackable. All those special carts, homebrews will not work due to them taking away the GBA slot.


LOL. I actually heard the DSi has already been hacked through the SD slot. Nothings unhackable,but hacking the PSP is perfectly legal and there really isn't a risk it's very simple. There are plenty of legal applications for the PSP when hacked,but if you don't want to hack it than it does become a hard decision. The PSP has a lack of great games. There are maybe a handful 5 or so. The DS has a ton of games with a lot more great games than the PSP.

The PSP2 which should be coming out this year will abandon the UMD so any UMD game you buy now will probably be worthless for the PSP2. The PSP2 will have a Hard Drive built in I'm 99% sure of that and I'm 90% sure that memory sticks will be the proprietary means of distribution besides downloads. If your not interested in hacking the PSP than I would get a DSi. It has tons more support,a huge library,and with the DSi store the possibility for future support for a virtual console like the Wii. There are a lot of kiddie games but they really cater to the general audience. Get a DSi now and buy a PSP2 later.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Brandon428 said:


> LOL. I actually heard the DSi has already been hacked through the SD slot. Nothings unhackable,but hacking the PSP is perfectly legal and there really isn't a risk it's very simple. There are plenty of legal applications for the PSP when hacked,but if you don't want to hack it than it does become a hard decision. The PSP has a lack of great games. There are maybe a handful 5 or so. The DS has a ton of games with a lot more great games than the PSP.
> 
> The PSP2 which should be coming out this year will abandon the UMD so any UMD game you buy now will probably be worthless for the PSP2. The PSP2 will have a Hard Drive built in I'm 99% sure of that and I'm 90% sure that memory sticks will be the proprietary means of distribution besides downloads. If your not interested in hacking the PSP than I would get a DSi. It has tons more support,a huge library,and with the DSi store the possibility for future support for a virtual console like the Wii. There are a lot of kiddie games but they really cater to the general audience. Get a DSi now and buy a PSP2 later.


I think I may cancel my pre order and just sit down and think about things for awhile and see what shakes out. Thanks again. It's been helpful.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a DSi on preorder at amazon, I cancelled it and I am going to get the psp2


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

dave29 said:


> I had a DSi on preorder at amazon, I cancelled it and I am going to get the psp2


Actually I may do that as well but before I do I'm going to wait until after Satoru Iwata's Keynote address at GDC 2009 on March 25th, just to see what he has to say and if he gives any more updates regarding the DSi.
I'm trying to avoid the PSP at all costs, however, if I can.

EDIT: News broke over the weekend at DSi preview events that first person GB and GBA games will in the future be downloadable from the DSiWare store so I'll be keeping my pre order. Sorry $ony.


----------



## IcedOmega13 (Mar 3, 2008)

I say PSP if not for the Homebrew alone


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well Iwata's GDC keynote address just ended and I'm a bit disappointed to say the least. I guess I'll wait a bit longer to decide. There is a sweet PSP3000 Madden Pack on Home Shopping I just moved to my wish list or failing that MSN live is having another deal for eBay where you can get up to 12% off purchases if you use paypal and have a live account. I just hate giving into $ony with all their proprietary crap.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

First of all, it's been almost a year since I logged in here. Its good to see this place again.

Now...the PSP. I bought a PSP last year with the help of a little known stimulus package. I absolutely love playing it. I dont need the bigger consoles, especially since the XBOX has been gathering dust since I last played it months ago. I play the PSP everyday, thanks to games such as LocoRoco 2, which I have played over a hundred hours since I bought it last month (the game has gone loco also....the machine keeps wanting me to quit playing the game...lol).


----------

